# Boxing GIF Thread



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Add some of your fave boxing gifs:


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm looking for that gif of ODLH and Whitaker where Oscar misses every punch of a 7-8 punches combination. 

Thanks in advance. :hat


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Large but great gifs


----------



## Takamura (Sep 6, 2013)

Tyler-Durden said:


> I'm looking for that gif of ODLH and Whitaker where Oscar misses every punch of a 7-8 punches combination.
> 
> Thanks in advance. :hat


This what ya looking for?


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

Takamura said:


> This what ya looking for?


Exactly ! A bit small but it will do the work. Thank you my boy !


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Tyler-Durden said:


> Exactly ! A bit small but it will do the work. Thank you my boy !


I can make a bigger one, give me a few moments.

23,7 mb of slick and black


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Takamura (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

dyna said:


> I can make a bigger one, give me a few moments.
> 
> 23,7 mb of slick and black


:lol:

That fucked my comp up ! Thanks dude that's perfect.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

I'm going to tear into this at some point.


----------



## Takamura (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## Takamura (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## DaCrooked (Jun 6, 2013)

good shit so far


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Takamura (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## Takamura (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## Takamura (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## Takamura (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Is there a gif where Floyd poses for the camera during the Canelo fight?


----------



## miniq (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Get done in old man!


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Can't forget the Drunken Master:


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Can any fighter under 190 take this shit?!?!?!


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

rjjfan said:


>


Nico!


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

The one, the only....The Prince:










Donaire's saving grace vs Rigo:










Gamboa's awesome speed and power:


----------



## Thomas!! (Nov 9, 2012)

miniq said:


>


LMAO!!!


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

classic


----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Thomas!! (Nov 9, 2012)

Dustaine said:


>


lololol

2 fat dads having a fight


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

Dustaine said:


>


:rofl


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Great thread, appreciated! Will add some when I get a chance.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

The best to ever do it! :yep

Fucken hell he was fluid, a dancer.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## gumbo2176 (May 17, 2013)

My all-time favorite is Marciano's KO of Jersey Joe Walcott in the 13th round of their title fight. One of the most brutal right hands to the jaw I've seen in all the years of following boxing. Second place goes to Hearns big KO in the second round of the fight with Duran. At least Duran got up before being counted out, but the ref stopped the fight. Jersey Joe could have been counted out with a sun dial.


----------

